# Is it compulsary to do Professional year after completion of 2 years masters in IT?



## maheshtiwari (Feb 17, 2016)

HI,
I have been told by people that in order to receive 2 years Australian study requirement points which is 5, we have to compulsory do a professional years program other wise your degree stands invalid for 5 points of Australian study. is it true please somebody help me out with this.
even i have gone through the immigration website there is no information about this there but ACS says some confusing stories in which they are telling to have a professional year, i am not sure what is it for 
please some who has idea about it give their inputs will be really appreciated


Thanks


----------



## Danav_Singh (Sep 1, 2014)

maheshtiwari said:


> HI,
> I have been told by people that in order to receive 2 years Australian study requirement points which is 5, we have to compulsory do a professional years program other wise your degree stands invalid for 5 points of Australian study. is it true please somebody help me out with this.
> even i have gone through the immigration website there is no information about this there but ACS says some confusing stories in which they are telling to have a professional year, i am not sure what is it for
> please some who has idea about it give their inputs will be really appreciated
> ...


Not true. Professional year is just a substitute for experience. ACS requires 1 year of experience for Australian qualification but in case someone cant find job then Professional year can be used as a substitute to fulfil ACS requirement.


----------



## maheshtiwari (Feb 17, 2016)

So that means we shall definitely have either 1 year experience or proffessional to get education points


----------



## milanpatel11 (Jun 2, 2016)

maheshtiwari said:


> HI,
> I have been told by people that in order to receive 2 years Australian study requirement points which is 5, we have to compulsory do a professional years program other wise your degree stands invalid for 5 points of Australian study. is it true please somebody help me out with this.
> even i have gone through the immigration website there is no information about this there but ACS says some confusing stories in which they are telling to have a professional year, i am not sure what is it for
> please some who has idea about it give their inputs will be really appreciated
> ...


Hi,

Let’s clear your doubts. Since you are into IT, an IT professional year program of one year fulfils your basic purpose. It acts as a proof of your work experience and there are chances that you may get Permanent Residency on the basis of points.

Nowhere, it is mentioned that it is compulsory to undergo the professional year program. If you enrol in it, you can seek the benefits of earning 5 points upon its completion. It allows students like you to develop industry-specific skills through study and work experience in Australia.


----------



## KAMIL4309 (10 mo ago)

So professional year is for degree assessment or skill assessment?


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

KAMIL4309 said:


> So professional year is for degree assessment or skill assessment?


ACS does a combined assessment for skills and degree
Cheers


----------



## KAMIL4309 (10 mo ago)

NB said:


> ACS does a combined assessment for skills and degree
> Cheers


Thanks for your reply. But I am just confused as someone told me that professional year gives you degree assessment but no skill assessment and you cant apply for point based immigration without skill assessment like 491, 189, or 190 with py. Please can you tell me that i tried to search on google but not able to get any answer.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

KAMIL4309 said:


> Thanks for your reply. But I am just confused as someone told me that professional year gives you degree assessment but no skill assessment and you cant apply for point based immigration without skill assessment like 491, 189, or 190 with py. Please can you tell me that i tried to search on google but not able to get any answer.


Skills assessment depends on the years of experience you have.
If you have no experience, then what will ACS assess?
If you have just the PY experience, then that will be adjusted towards the AQF, and you will be left with no experience for which you can claim points 
Cheers


----------



## KAMIL4309 (10 mo ago)

NB said:


> Skills assessment depends on the years of experience you have.
> If you have no experience, then what will ACS assess?
> If you have just the PY experience, then that will be adjusted towards the AQF, and you will be left with no experience for which you can claim points
> Cheers


So you mean to say that I can do Professional Year gives me degree assessment and skill assessment. Professional year work as 1 year field experience right? Sorry to ask too many questions


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

KAMIL4309 said:


> So you mean to say that I can do Professional Year gives me degree assessment and skill assessment. Professional year work as 1 year field experience right? Sorry to ask too many questions


For professional year you can claim 5 points in the eoi under PY section 
You can’t claim the points for experience 
Cheers


----------



## KAMIL4309 (10 mo ago)

NB said:


> For professional year you can claim 5 points in the eoi under PY section
> You can’t claim the points for experience
> Cheers


So without any job experience in the field which I have studied in australia I will not be having skill assessment and I will not be able to lodge eoi even for 491, but will I be able to lodge eoi after doing professional year? to atleast go for 491?


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

KAMIL4309 said:


> So without any job experience in the field which I have studied in australia I will not be having skill assessment and I will not be able to lodge eoi even for 491, but will I be able to lodge eoi after doing professional year? to atleast go for 491?


I can’t understand what you are saying
To lodge an EOI under any class of visa, you need a positive skills assessment 
Cheers


----------

